# the moneypit build



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

so i finally gave in and purchased my air-ride. NJ + coilovers = epic failure.
The build will be done at the end of April, thanks to the help of misha(rat4life).
It's my daily driver and i drive A LOT, so i'll be keeping my spare and i'll be building a clean false floor. 
Components:

Compressor Kit:
Viair 400c 150 PSI Compressor [with check valve, braided leader line, filter kit] 
5 Gallon tank
8 Asco 300 PSI 3/8" Brass Valves
145 PSI Pressure Switch
40 Amp relay
AVS custom switch box








2x AVS dual needle guages
50 Feet x 3/8\\" SMC DOT Air Line 
50 Feet x 1/8\\" SMC DOT Gauge line
Complete DOT Fitting Pack 
Front Setup:
UVAIR Aero Sport Front Bags
UVAIR Front Bracket kit for Aero strut for MacPherson front end
Stainless Braided leader lines for front struts
FK coils
Rear Setup:
UVAIR Air House 2 Single bellow air bag designed 2" compressed, 8.5" extended 5.87" diameter
Laser cut circle plates to mount rear airbags
FK shocks
car for reference:






feel free to make suggestions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by sbuogr at 4:09 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

car looks hot dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it CLEAN and you'll be golden. Misha's good people (internet wise... never met him in person. i think he might be a psycho killer







).


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

thanks, man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ive met misha quite a few times already. he's def good people. haha. the car will stay clean, dont worry. i might even change the wheels up a bit (not a huge fan of those, yet they're quite satisfying) and possibly take the boser off as i feel bosers are now quite played out.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

u sir cant have that title, its trademarked by me









jp man its gona look sick!


_Modified by pielout at 1:53 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: the moneypit build (pielout)*

Car looks cleannnn! Love it. Can't wait to see it on air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My only two things would be to lose the boser, though it's not horrible and to switch up the wheels and it will be pure sex!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (pielout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pielout* »_u sir cant have that title, its trademarked by me









jp man its gona look sick!

_Modified by pielout at 1:53 PM 4-11-2009_

haha! damnit! sorry man! thanks for that pic btw! thats EXACTLY what i had in mind! SO SICK!
*JESSTER:*
and i did mention earlier that i planned to nix the boser. they're played as hell. but it'll take a while before i do that. as far as the wheels go.. i really am not a HUGE fan of my wheels, but theres jut something about them that kind of sets them apart from the rest lol. they remind me of a bigger, nicer version of the old wolfsburg wheels. plus, im not a big wheel whore and i refuse to blow thousands of dollars on wheels that everyone and their mothers have. (i.e. some BBSs, bently wheels, ya know....) lol. BUT the search for new wheels continues! for now, these are staying! haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















thanks for the feedback guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by sbuogr at 2:41 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

i think the boser looks amazing, i say you should keep it


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

OH and some interior shots please?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (SgregVanliewC)*

hm.. dont seem to have any new interior shots.. this one is from waterfest 14 back in 2008. its slightly different now.. i dont like this shot. its not so impressing.

i'll have a new pic soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

clean clean. looking forward to seeing that lip on the ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

thanks, but i highly doubt that'll happen without some shortened struts.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

looking for new wheels, so if anyone has a nice price for me say so! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

hm.. just realized they only sent me one braided leader line.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

okay! so today i got onto the highway just as an enormous f***ing shovel decided to fly off the back of a truck. there was no avoiding it due to the crotch rocket next to me, and i plowed into it. shattered my side skirt, annihilated the inner well thing, and dented/chipped my passenger side fender. cops came and took a report. lets see where this goes. FML!!


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_okay! so today i got onto the highway just as an enormous f***ing shovel decided to fly off the back of a truck. there was no avoiding it due to the crotch rocket next to me, and i plowed into it. shattered my side skirt, annihilated the inner well thing, and dented/chipped my passenger side fender. cops came and took a report. lets see where this goes. FML!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif **** that sucks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

should look good1!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks, Santi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_okay! so today i got onto the highway just as an enormous f***ing shovel decided to fly off the back of a truck. there was no avoiding it due to the crotch rocket next to me, and i plowed into it. shattered my side skirt, annihilated the inner well thing, and dented/chipped my passenger side fender. cops came and took a report. lets see where this goes. FML!!









so, now that the above incident occurred, what side skirt whould i get? VOTEX, or should i stick with the GLI skirts? hm..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

misha was just here... found out im missing a few things from my air ride kit. awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_misha was just here... found out im missing a few things from my air ride kit. awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









it's not the end of the world, by the time we ready to bag this you will get all the hardware.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

hope so. that other leader is on backorder. and i think i found some new wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


little painted action much? chyeah.
looking into some merc wheels, bbs's, or RS's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more to come soon.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

just picked up some porsche twists! just trying to figure out what i'm gona do with them. they need to be refinished. any ideas?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

gold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

it's been done already.. twice. and i'm no biter. lol. i like being as original as possible. i believe his name is something along the lines of "polskajetta" or something. i cant find any pics of his car but heres one of his look-alike:

so here is my idea. Mike, i know you know rat4life's gti. well my interior has dark navy-blue in the plaid, so i was thinking to go with misha's gti's color on my wheels. i'll probably mix a little black in to make it a tad darker. that with the stretched tires and the bags should be dope. 
someone also mentioned that i should do the flat blue and body-match a stripe around it, but idk about that one. lol
we'll see how this all goes. what do you think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

in all honesty, should i go pick up the porsche twists tomorrow or just keep my wheels?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

negative on the twists.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

maybe some bbs rs'? white lip black face. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

wheels are sold. stock wheels going on tomorrow. =/
BBS rs's on the way. gona take some time to finish them the way i want though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_



yeah that's ron's car. 87vr6


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks!
sold the wheels today btw!


----------



## Widebody GTI (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

wooowww nice bro








good luck with your new air-ride 
AMMMMM


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

ok here we have a little update, unfortunately i ran out of time and didn't do suspension install,but wiring is done. Anthony wanted to keep spare tire in there so we had to come up with something.
after it is all done the tank will be partially exposed through an opening in the back wall.








































inline switch to kill the power to a pressure switch and shut off the compressor anytime you want.
























easy access for service
















just to visualize how it is going to look like ones done.








still enough room in the trunk
















and i really like those LED's from baack2basics








suspension install next weekend










_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:58 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Looking good , i like the white tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those sti's in the back look familiar


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

the two UVAIR rear bags didnt clear my exhaust, so i had to send them back and exchange them for firestones. they'll be here any day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still waiting on my new wheels.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

1 compressor and UVAIR bags and you call this a money pit build?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

...i call my car the moneypit because it always f**king breaks. the title has nothing to do with the parts in my build.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

bummer dood


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

i know. lol







**** happens.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

its the nature of the beast


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

FastandFurious.. i just realized that you're the owner of that insanley sick beetle. i fell in love with that thing at sho n go. amazing.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

thanks man...
thats my money pit too, always something breaks


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

haha it happens.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

hopefully finish this weekend! f**king wheels are taking mad long.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

build complete!








pics and info soon!


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Love the car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_those sti's in the back look familiar
















Evo....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (square_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_Love the car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Evo....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

WOO HOO! Got the wheels! Should have them on by Monday! Just gota wait on my Tires! Should look pretty good in my opinion.







:thumbsup:


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

pssh. i just took my muffler off


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

LOL !







i want to hear!


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
im not a big wheel whore and i refuse to blow thousands of dollars on wheels that everyone and their mothers have. (i.e. some *BBSs*, bently wheels, ya know....) lol.



_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_




change of heart I see lol:laugh:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (gtigotbigturbo)*

LMAO! yes


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

ah, i hope the white matches well.








(car is really dirty in the picture above)


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks really clean man, goodwork


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_










uhh.. what are you laughing at?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melvin3582)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melvin3582* »_looks really clean man, goodwork

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfsmudger (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Saw your car in Eurotuner and had to see some more pics. Amazing ride. Funny all the stuff you have done so far is what I wanted to do. When I read your mod list in ET I about crapped myself. Odd to find someone with an almost exact similar taste.....now I gotta switch it up.....thanks alot man















Cars a 10! Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wolfsmudger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsmudger* »_Saw your car in Eurotuner and had to see some more pics. Amazing ride. Funny all the stuff you have done so far is what I wanted to do. When I read your mod list in ET I about crapped myself. Odd to find someone with an almost exact similar taste.....now I gotta switch it up.....thanks alot man















Cars a 10! Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaa wow thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
uhh.. what are you laughing at?

... curb test fit


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
... curb test fit

ah, yes.







okay you have every right to laugh then lol.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

feelin those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Looking good , i like the white tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those *sti's* in the back look familiar









[cough]Evo's[/cough]
Car is looking good man, really digging the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah that's ron's car. 87vr6











And I'm nevar going air either UB!

And this is a good looking project.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Car/build looks good man. Im liking them wheels too.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

thanks guys! hope to have some new pics up soon. just trying to get the front a little lower before the shoot.








some teasies:







_Modified by sbuogr at 11:26 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## 2.whitejetta (Jan 18, 2007)

looks great. once the front is lower it will be money


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (2.whitejetta)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

bosers are pretty played, so i had to have mine redone. Sleepy / straight boser:




















F**K haters.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


and thought i'd share this cuz i look bad-a$s lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sleepys


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sleepys 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

muahhaa. i couldnt resist. this one is even more badass.
















thats how i roll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cute pig, u fire burning ***...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_those sti's in the back look familiar









i only see an evo








nice controller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_cute pig, u fire burning ***... 









lmao! whaat?!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
lmao! whaat?!






























It was suppose to say Pic, not Pig...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
It was suppose to say Pic, not Pig...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
















and just in case u didnt get the 3 starts "***" = F A G
is the hood done?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
and just in case u didnt get the 3 starts "***" = F A G
is the hood done? 

hahaa. dont be jealous. LOL. thanks man. much appreciated.















should have the car back from the body shop tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and i dont burn fires, i make a sad attempt to put them out.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: the moneypit build (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

clean....that pic with the castle looking thing in the back is awesome bro


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (jetta PWR)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

ah yes, the after-waterfest photoshoot.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











...and then i leave you all with this:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

all it needs is redrill to 5x100, and some bigger lips... same look.. 
/end
looks great bro!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_all it needs is redrill to 5x100, and some bigger lips... same look.. 
/end
looks great bro! 

it is already redrilled to 5x100. and i already got bigger lips.







they wont be on til next season though. its my winter project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Your cars so sick!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubuTeaEff* »_Your cars so sick!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

saw it on sunday looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_saw it on sunday looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your beetle is wicked!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Just thought i'd share some more pics. Enjoy!:







some from WATERFEST 15:



enjoy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by sbuogr at 8:30 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Waterfest 15 video! Thanks to Anthony at HalcyonPhotography!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDaVfYOD38E

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

car looked real good at waterfest man good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks!


----------



## porckchop785 (May 10, 2009)

OK so I have figured out to use sleeve bags in the rear! But were can I find the brackets for them? And what do you do with the front I noticed that you in the first pics only had the bags desinged to go over struts but what did you put them on can you possibly put a pic up with that or tell me?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (porckchop785)*

proper stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glasswars (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*









hi ant.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasswars)*

Some new pictures Thanks to GLASSWARS up there ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















enjoi.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO About damn time son.... 
did u by any chance measyre how much lower it went?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_did u by any chance measure how much lower it went? 

i tried measuring right after install, but i think you have to give it few days before everything will settle in.i think i have his old measurements somewhere.
BTW nice pics Ant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:03 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
misha none of this would be possible without you. ...no ****.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: the moneypit build (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

good luck with it all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (jetta PWR)*

halcyon photography shot a video of the car ALLLL day on monday. we'll see how that turns out. i'll post it as soon as i get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

stillz from the vid shoooooot! tease.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

u need some big lips for them RS's Yo!! 
love the last shot!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
love the last shot! 

x2


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u need some big lips for them RS's Yo!! 


already getting them! theyre not going on until i take the wheels off the car for the winter though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
already getting them! theyre not going on until i take the wheels off the car for the winter though.

thats right.. u did!! 
did u ever measure ur fronts?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

nope! havent gotten around to it with school and work. fml.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

check out the new video in HD! the car is infact NOT a 2.0T, its a 1.8T. that is in the process of being corrected. hope you like it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3eB25lA4Y
If you have nothing nice to say, please refrain from saying anything at all! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

fixed the info! here is the new link. the other one doesnt work anymore..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvpRWRr0VJY
enjoy!


_Modified by sbuogr at 9:16 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

tits


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (albfelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albfelix* »_tits

LOL







you must me someone i know.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

so, need some input.. getting new lips for my RS over the winter. i've never been a "OMG HUUUUUUGEEEE LIPPP!!!" kinda guy, not my thing at all, and i def dont want crazy poke (poke is almost as played as my "RS and BAGGED" setup







). the most poke i'd do is right where the fender and lip meet when i slam it. the wheels have an offset of 42, and i'm running 15mm spacers up front and 20mm spacers out back. i currently have 1" lips all around.. i was planning on doing tunershop 1.5" lips up front and 2" lips in the rear. anyone agree?
i was also thinking about going 2" up front and 2.5 in the rear, but then the tire i have up front is going to have some crazy intense stretch, and i dont really feel like buying new tires, because these are practically brand new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

^^ thanks for all of your help.






















winter wheels (inspired by your local police cruiser)










and a little time-warp:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

i want the MKVI jetta wagon so bad. who wants to buy my car?















(dont start rumors)


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_




Quite off topic, but what shirt is that? It looks like something I'd like.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (eurotuned88)*

they don't make it anymore.
http://www.johnnycupcakes.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_they don't make it anymore.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Didn't see much else on the site I liked.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

damn bro looks efffin SICK


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

looks good buttt mines better







at least the color is hahaha jk bro love the car and its looking good, my airs going on december 26th im shooting for


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

your car looks tired :/


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

saw this car in rutherford this past summer, cool car and cool dude. my car still isnt on the road but i hope to see you at the shows next year, keep it up tony. -steve (the dude taking pics of your car by the train station)


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My_Gli_Is_so_Fly* »_saw this car in rutherford this past summer, cool car and cool dude. my car still isnt on the road but i hope to see you at the shows next year, keep it up tony. -steve (the dude taking pics of your car by the train station)

haha! good to see you found my thread! keep in touch bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Check it! just two photos taken by D.tek. himself. waiting on a few more that i'm really stoked about..


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

wow, that second one is sick!! I need some alien bees.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Ahhh winter mode once again, can't wait 2 c what got planned for next season anthony, I'm not too far behind u lol, maybe we can get a sick photo opp of 2 bad ass white jettas next yr lol


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (my00dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my00dub* »_Ahhh winter mode once again, can't wait 2 c what got planned for next season anthony, I'm not too far behind u lol, maybe we can get a sick photo opp of 2 bad ass white jettas next yr lol

make that 3


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i love this jetta soo much!!!
dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_i love this jetta soo much!!!
dom








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks good....Saw it at H20 Love that car...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn8611* »_Looks good....Saw it at H20 Love that car...

thanks dude!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

im loving it... so clean.. black and white is classic


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_im loving it... so clean.. black and white is classic









thanks!


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

such a sexy jetta.. its my inspiration and i look at it almost every day. great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (oloniccolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oloniccolo* »_such a sexy jetta.. its my inspiration and i look at it almost every day. great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha awesome dude! thanks a lot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

wow.. i forgot all about this thread!








Just got some new lips for the RS's. They should be done getting painted mid week, then reassembly. 2" up front and 2.5" out back. Had my fenders rolled and some body work/paint done over the past two weeks. I get the car back tomorrow.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad to hear







can't wait to see some pics!!!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*


sneaky peek


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah! here we go!
dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

just stopped at the shop today. the lips will be done Wednesday or Thursday! im pretty stoked.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wanna see it donnne


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

yeah, me too















anyway.. here:
wrinkle-black faces 

hmm.. and a little flat cap action thanks to Euro-Image tuning. their isht is LEGIT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









mmm.. Satin Espresso-Brown barrels.










Espresso Brown and Wrinkle Black go nicely together!

If you want more pics from beginning to current you can check it out here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by sbuogr at 8:08 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

picking up the lips on Monday afternoon and reassembling on Wednesday/Thursday!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

i am looking forward to seeing these @ Show N go


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

yeah, so am i. lol


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

this excites me:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looking good


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_looking good


x2


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*

Got the lips today and put together a little dummy just to please myself. I still need to sand off the paint to get the lip to fit on the face. its a reaaallllllllyyyy tight fit. (thats what she said)


Assembly will start Wednesday/Thursday. Tires will go on next week. Going to test fit tomorrow to see if i need 10 or 15mm spacers.










_Modified by sbuogr at 8:04 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i LOVE daily progress! keep it up! looks sick!
dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*





























= all i have to say about my test-fitting today. the poke was INSANE!!!! lmao! i used a 15mm spacer out back just to get an idea of what size spacer i was going to need and immediately started the roflcopter up the second i saw it.
NEEDLESS TO SAY.. i purchased 8mm spacers as soon as i got home.
which should resolve this:


poke much?! lol. the smaller spacers should be here in a few days.. and the wheels will be back together by Saturday.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

un lil bit o' poke sir....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*

i'm glad you read my post.


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

man nice build where in nj u located


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (iluvtomesswithu)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

can't wait to see this @ show n go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

wow!! I really like the wheels! that colour scheme with those bolts & caps looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (scott_eh4)*

thanks dude!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

you do the painting yourself?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Mmmmm Looks good


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_you do the painting yourself? 

yessir.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good!!! hurry up and put them on!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

the front has some nice poke too.. im not o sure about it. its not overly to much from what i can tell so far though


----------



## glasswars (Jan 27, 2009)

doit.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

hahaha that 15mm spacer poke is quite insane! RUN IT! HAHAAHHAAHA!! 
well.... at least run it for a photoshoot hehe
hurry the **** up! and put these badboys on!!!!
dom
dom


----------



## glasswars (Jan 27, 2009)

i've seen it... it looks insane. although he doesn't like it right now :/


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (glasswars)*

theyre on.. and im not posting pics cuz the poke in the front is embarassing. trying to find some smaller barrels


----------



## orangevr123 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*



sbuogr said:


> ah yes, the after-waterfest photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (orangevr123)*

yes. super secret jersey spot.


----------



## orangevr123 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: the moneypit build (sbuogr)*








come on man haha my car has a similiar color scheme actually after it's bagged in a few weeks i bet some pictures of yours and mine together would look pretty damn mean!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the moneypit build (orangevr123)*

HOKAY! check it out.. worked out my stance today and got her riiiiight where i wanted her.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

you live on the beach?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

always admired this car at the shows


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

thanks guys.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sits perfect man


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW! i must make it my mission to come see your car in real life








dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

haha wow







thanks!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

yessssss. see you sunday


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

look sisck.. i always liked flat caps on RS's. !!!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah man....looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lookin forward to sunday

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dj givv)*

Had my HellaFlush.com photoshoot last Tuesday. here is the end result:



Rolling Shot: 

My front looks maaaad high in this shot. idk why.. the ground must have been unleveled.

enjoy!


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
Rolling Shot: 



OMG!!! i really dont know what to say! your car is so prefect... like seriously!!!! i cant stop starring at the ****ing picture!!!!
this car created GAME OVER!


----------

